# Constantin Valdor



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Spotted a pic of him over on B&C. Definitely the 'primarch' of the Custodes for sure. I wonder what he'd look like in 40k, given the hints in their codex that he is still alive. 

But damn, he sure loves his bling, almost outshining the Emperor himself.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

He looks bad ass. What creature is draped on his shoulder? Can't make it out on me crap phone


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like a horned critter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I know its a picture of a picture, but the face looks kinda funky and Eldaresque. The halberd blade is a bit too ornate for my liking as well. All in all, far too busy compared to how he's been portrayed in Vusions of Heresy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This chap hasn't also been spotted. Once again, the halberd is too like a wraithguard weapon.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I know its a picture of a picture, but the face looks kinda funky and Eldaresque. The halberd blade is a bit too ornate for my liking as well. All in all, far too busy compared to how he's been portrayed in Vusions of Heresy.


Agreed, an extremely busy and overdesigned model compared to the artwork. 
I now shudder at the thought of what a bling-king the master of mankind might become, should he ever get a model!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Might just be the picture and angle, but Constantin looks way too busy in that picture. Not too fond of what I am seeing there, especially when compared to the Visions artwork. Might still get him for my Custodes at some point regardless of what the final model turns out to be, but that Shield Captain on the other hand is definitely getting purchased to lead my forces in the meantime!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/Constantin-Valdor-Captain-General-of-the-Legio-Custodes-2018
The page have a 360 degrees view example which cant be linked to here.

Better images of Valdor. I think the bottom one is the better paintjob.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope, another huge miss from FW for me. More like an eldar Autarch than one of humanity's greatest heros.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, no. Unless he can be assembled without all those pelts and trophies there is barely anything to salvage from here. Even the head looks like it will need to be ripped off and replaced with the mohawk one from the Custodes plastic kit. 

Will be getting *two of these* instead. Hell, give one of them a regular spear and the afore mentioned mohawk head and its an almost spot on artwork Valdor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Will be getting *two of these* instead. Hell, give one of them a regular spear and the afore mentioned mohawk head and its an almost spot on artwork Valdor.


Even that one isn't great. The head looks way too big for the body. Yeah, the mohawk head from the plastic kit would probably make a much better version.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Even that one isn't great. The head looks way too big for the body. Yeah, the mohawk head from the plastic kit would probably make a much better version.


It IS too big for the body. And though more subtle, I think the legs are too short as well. It's like the modeler used a toddler for a model and didn't realize proportions change when those grow up into adults.

Valdor's better proportioned, but should've left that entire wall of trophies he's carrying at home.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> It IS too big for the body. And though more subtle, I think the legs are too short as well. It's like the modeler used a toddler for a model and didn't realize proportions change when those grow up into adults.
> 
> Valdor's better proportioned, but should've left that entire wall of trophies he's carrying at home.


Ironically, custodians are crafted from a -very- early age. Perhaps he have a bit of a toddler in his shape still. >


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

He is now up for pre-order.

My opinion on his looks has not improved much over the past 2 months, though I'm now pretty sure that eagle crash-landed on his shoulder. If anyone orders one, let me know if he can be built without some of the big distractions (the eagle and horned thing on his other shoulder especially) that would probably improve him a lot.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It just dawned on me that the star thing behind his head is almost Tzeentchian.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

That idea appears actually stolen straight from the Sigmarines. Though the curving is new and definitely DOES put Tzeenth in mind, I'll agree with you there...


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

The thing on his shoulder looks a bit daft, and the massive wing on the other is out of place imo. Not sure the face is gritty enough either. 
I really like the base though; would be a great centre piece.


----------

